# Need Some Advice And Suggestions Plz Newbe



## alberto_fanel (Apr 16, 2008)

hey dudes how are ya ok listen i have some problems figuring  out
what kind of paint should i use for my case, i have a smilodon blue i was thinking about painting the interior blue navy but i notice that i can have more colors inside, maybe painting the part of the drives black or blue the part of the mother board of a diferent color and the back where goes the video and other stuff a diferent color but the thing is i dont know what colors to use maybe you guys can help me decide which its the best and cool for tha thing 

thx and hope you can help me out whit this


----------



## erocker (Apr 16, 2008)

Personally, I think flat black would look nice.


----------



## mon74 (Apr 16, 2008)

I agree with erocker, flat black is your best bet.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Apr 16, 2008)

Doesn't flat black scratch easily?  I go for black gloss.


----------



## mon74 (Apr 16, 2008)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Doesn't flat black scratch easily?  I go for black gloss.



Use a primer first, then you're golden.


----------



## alberto_fanel (Apr 17, 2008)

i was thinking maybe using some orange to or something neat so the case would look pretty cool black is just one of the kolors now maybe a red apple or i dont know plz advice!!


----------



## spearman914 (Apr 17, 2008)

Flat Black would look nice if you clash it with a teddy bear wallpaper


----------



## mon74 (Apr 17, 2008)

spearman914 said:


> Flat Black would look nice if you clash it with a teddy bear wallpaper



It seems you really now this guy...


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 17, 2008)

Don't even paint it. I like it the way it is.


----------



## alberto_fanel (Apr 17, 2008)

i want to paint it i need to paint it looks crapy the way it is now i want that case look nice and a little of bling bling wont harm anyone


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 17, 2008)

Oh I know. If you were going to paint it, do a dark purple and add a purple CCFL somewhere in there.


----------



## Skrabrug (Apr 17, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Oh I know. If you were going to paint it, do a dark purple and add a purple CCFL somewhere in there.



omfg pimp mobile case!!!!


----------



## mon74 (Apr 17, 2008)

Skrabrug said:


> omfg pimp mobile case!!!!



You made me spill my beer!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 17, 2008)

Skrabrug said:


> omfg pimp mobile case!!!!



O rly? You don't like my idea? Or is that sarcasm?


----------



## alberto_fanel (Apr 17, 2008)

yeah maybe a dark purple will do also i want to paint some of the cooling fans


----------



## klva80 (Apr 17, 2008)

mon74 said:


> You made me spill my beer!



you cant even drink anymore you liar 

btw you should paint it blu marine with some silver gliter


----------



## Skrabrug (Apr 17, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> O rly? You don't like my idea? Or is that sarcasm?



its brilliant but i just got a image of that "pimp my ride" show replaced with "pimp my PC" xD

edit: 



JrRacinFan said:


> Oh I know. If you were going to paint it, do a dark purple and add a purple CCFL somewhere in there.



add one of those black sound mats to the bottom of it and it would look sweet with that colour scheme.. i did a quick photo edit in gimp its not a great edit but at least it shows how cool it would look a little :


----------



## alberto_fanel (Apr 17, 2008)

Skrabrug said:


> its brilliant but i just got a image of that "pimp my ride" show replaced with "pimp my PC" xD
> 
> edit:
> 
> ...



uuuuuh looks pretty cool maybe ill use your idea thx


----------

